# Star Fucking Hipsters



## mbgeorge

just randomly searched i found that this wasn't around... not sure if ya'll have heard of these guys another morning glory, chocking victim, leftover crack... spin



theres plenty more on youtube... just thought i'd throw this out there


----------



## Matt Derrick

their first album is decent, but man, they're new album sucks balls. kinda makes me wonder what happened in between then and there...


----------



## paddymelt

I agree the first album is a little better but Never Rest In Peace has some great tracks on it: Church & Rape is fucking classic as is Heaven w/ Degenerics. And Civilization Show w/citizen fish has that same crackrocksteady sound that made bands like LOC, Morning Glory, & Choking V stand out from the rest of the squatcore bands from that area. Its just my opinion but I thought it was one of the better albums of last year.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

no offence to anyone that likes it, but I think this band fucking sucks, and Leftover Crack only had a few songs I could enjoy. Choking Victim is pretty fuckin' tight though, and No Cash, Morning Glory and INDK were rad too. I guess Stza is more into moving away from the skapunk sound and playing something more hardcore, which is cool, but Star Fucking Hipsters is just god awful to my ears... just my two cents.


----------



## Mouse

is that the actor from My Name is Earl? wtf?

anyway...

i haven't herd much of them but what i did hear was terrible. I guess I may have heard this said second album work. the vid that's posted was pretty good though.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

lmfao, I thought the interrogator from the video was from that show too.


----------



## mbgeorge

Mouse said:


> is that the actor from My Name is Earl? wtf?


 
yeah it's ethan suplee he played seth ryan in american history x


----------



## A better World

couple good songs love the name but otherwise not so good there the only band at punk island i sat down for (partly due to the fact the mics werent up enough and they played th eonly song i really like first)


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

i liked their first album alot morre as well. im a really big fan of choking victim though. but ya i have to agree first album of the star fucking hipsters was better. and i like leftover crack but some of their song i dont care for.


----------



## streetlight

I think that they are are completely kick ass band. Although i do love the hell out Morning glory, Indk, No cash, Choking v and loc alot more. I agree that they went downhill from first to second album but, IMO, it's still a decent album. I'd really love to know how they know/got ethan suplee to apear on the video for 3000 miles away....hmmmm...

P.s. Check out my own religion and Antimaniax if you're into the skacore. Not much on youtube but search around. ( soulseek )


----------



## Skye

3,000 miles, immigrants and hypocrites, and 2 cups of tea are the main ones i like. probably the more populat ones but the others aren't that great in my opinion.

they played here in Reno and though they played well, they just stood around and bitched about how much the west coast sucks and how NYC is where it's at. and stza talked about how getting a dick in your ass is amazing because it's like taking a huge dump, and that lasted for half an hour. 
pretty......ehhh stuff.


----------



## paddymelt

streetlight said:


> ...I'd really love to know how they know/got ethan suplee to apear on the video for 3000 miles away....hmmmm...
> 
> P.s. Check out my own religion and Antimaniax if you're into the skacore. Not much on youtube but search around. ( soulseek )



i feel kinda cheesy saying this but you can read about it on my blog here: another excellent underachievement: Shooting 3,000 Miles Away
or you can read about it from Sturgeon here: Altsounds.com News | SFH (Star Fucking Hipsters) Premiere Video for "3000 Miles Away" Starring Ethan Suple


----------



## Apples

The first album was great. Second not so much. Interested in the third, apparently, titled "Ska Fucking Histers." Stza is becoming more and more of a disappointment as time goes on. Not really a fan of a musician who'll kick people in the heads for trying to climb onstage. Glad that a member of Cap A Capo punched him in the face. 

When it comes to the "skacore/crack rock steady" sound there are a lot better bands out there than SFH.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

CV is by far the best thing Stza has ever done. I find it near impossible to take any LoC stuff seriously, though it is certainly fun to listen to. I think that is why I enjoy Star Fucking Hipsters, because it is just fun music without as much omgxxcrustyasfukxx pretension. Personally the only reason I ever listen to Leftover Crack is because it is catchy. If I wanted to listen to something "hardcore" or "crusty" I wouldn't be listening to LoC. SFH is poppy and entertaining and nothing more. I think Stza is best suited to playing that kind of music.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i actually dig the shit out of this... thank you for widening my musical horizons


----------



## mbgeorge

Apples said:


> Stza is becoming more and more of a disappointment as time goes on. Not really a fan of a musician who'll kick people in the heads for trying to climb onstage.



well GG did a lot of things that were WAY fucking worse than that and everyone loves him


----------



## Dirty Rig

i dig this band a lot. i've had the pleasure of hanging out with them several times and even got to ride around with 'em in the van for a spell. nico is a sweetheart and always has great bud. meeting frank (from degenerics) was like meeting a childhood hero. im not easily star-struck (or star-fucked? okay, lame joke) but i've owned their Generica since i was 12 years old. i dont draw a lot of comparisons between them and leftover crack. they weren't intended to be part of the Crack-Rocksteady 7 project and I don't think they deserve to be. if placed in a Choking Victim context, they might fall short, but as a stand-alone band, i think they're incredible.

ps: dear sturgeon. i've smoked you down enough over the past two years. if you steal my whiskey ONE MORE FUCKING TIME, we're having words. for serious. i'm sick and tired of it.


----------



## endciv

this shit is awful. ughh


----------



## mandapocalypse

Severely dislike this band and the people they attract.


----------



## miraclesarereal

i love SFH!!!!!!!! this band makes me feel like we all understand eachother and shit. i would fuck shit up if i got to see them or LOC.


----------



## Belogenberg

choking victim > leftover crack > star fucking hipsters


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

hey thought u guys might like to know the star fucking hipsters are playing in PDX on the 29th of october. i think the tickets are around 30 bucks. im goin to it hahh. should be a sick show.
also the misfits are playing in medford OR on novemeber 8th. tickets around the same price.


----------



## BlewJ

The Misfits are still around? Is Danzig still with 'em?


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

i dont beleive danzig is gonna b there might, might not look into it for more details i supose heh. i think they r playing at the armory.


----------



## Poking Victim

Star Fucking Hipsters are playing at Studio 7 in Seattle on Halloween. Don't know if I like 'em or not, but I'll end up going if I'm not alerted of something more enticing.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

they had a decent show at Punk Island, only time ive seen em. I enjoy them. They have a more melodic sound then LOC/CV/MG,


----------



## scatalyst

ehhh.. sfh is kinda bland. loc and cv are a couple of my favorite bands though. i noticed a couple people are confused though, cause no cash has nothing to do with these guys. no cash does a similar skacore thang, but not really comparable. a spin off of no cash thats great is the mad conductor. mc devlin from mad conductor is featured on this track with the stupid stupid henchmen, another skacore band. check it out, its not bad.


----------

